

Cloud Sizing Tool Recommends Proper AWS EC2 Instances via Active Benchmarking - copperegg
http://copperegg.com/new-copperegg-cloud-sizing-tool-helps-enterprises-choose-the-perfect-amazon-ec2-instance/

======
destari
Interesting - compare your current EC2 to the recommendation..

